# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  10 тем бесплатного наращивания ТИЦ / PR и трафика

## rostprtic

Комплекс включает в себя 10 способов прироста ТИЦ Вашего сайта, в свою очередь каждый способ включает в себя:
1) описание метода прироста обратных ссылок и соответственно повышения ТИЦ, также возможен рост PR и трафика;
2) базу сайтов:), которые разрешают размещать обратные ссылки на Ваш сайт;
3) движок ( скрипт , программа ) для автоматического размещения ссылки на определенных группах сайтах и мануал (инструкцию по его использованию).
4) 2 темы накрутки трафика и попандрера
5) Базы ключевых слов для привлечения посетителей с поисковых систем+ряд новых доргенов
6) Синонимизатор с 5 разными базами синонимов
7) Рерайтер с базами (базы отдельно)
8) Набор парсеров контента (вебархива, ДЛЕ, статей, В контакте, более 10 разных + контент)
9) Скрипты и программы поиска свободных доменов с ТИЦ, в т.ч. скрипт поиска 100% не бан (все зоны)
10) Перехватчик доменов с ТИЦ  (все зоны)
Стоимость комплекса составляет 500 руб.
Моя Аська № 568715058  Есть отзывы и примеры.

----------

